# Word of the day .. Anglepoise



## Pinky (Oct 23, 2021)

The *Anglepoise lamp* is a balanced-arm lamp designed in 1932 by British designer George Carwardine.

I mistakenly posted this in the wrong place, earlier.

This type of lamp has been around for a long time .. we used to have one attached to hubby's drafting table (both, long gone).
I came across the word in a book written by a Scotsman (Ian Rankin - Rebus series).


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 23, 2021)

When I saw your post I immediately wondered what an angelpoise lamp looked like.  I found this image:


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2021)

Thanks for the interesting word, @Pinky 

And for that great picture, @Ruthanne 

I wonder if the small *desk* versions are also called by the same term, Anglepoise, and if any variation, such as one with more or fewer jointed sections, might be called by that same name, or not.

I think I have seen similar ones, with just 2 sections, (without the vertical base, just a flat one) and some with longer than usual sections.
They can sometimes come in extremely handy, to use for projects!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2021)

I just remembered having had one, with no flat base at all, and with a clamp, instead, to attach to a shelf or table.  Worked slick! 
That one had pretty long arms (or legs?) 

A small, graceful one, can adorn a small desk, too.


----------



## Jules (Oct 23, 2021)

Pinky said:


> to hubby's drafting table (both, long gone)


After a deep sigh, I realized it’s not your hubby who is part of ‘both gone’.

I had one on my drafting table at work too.


----------



## Shero (Oct 24, 2021)

I have two anglepoise lamps which are great for close up work, but I never knew that is what they are called. Thanks Pinky!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2021)

_Balanced-arm lamps, _
is another term in Pinky's OP, that is new to me, in addition, and that is nice to know, as well.


----------

